# shimano chronarch vs Diawa Alphas R



## Brock200 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi all

Been a while since i have been in the market for new gear but im hoping to achieve a setup thats nice and flicky for lighter lures and has the versatility to be used for whiting through to barra. For this reason im looking at some of the gloomis GL2's which i can get from america pretty damn cheap thanks to the strong aussie dollar. Im most concerned with reel choice. I can get both of the reels between 300-400 dollars, the chronarch being cheaper at 300 dollars and the alphas at around 370 ish. Both seem to have their positives and negatives. What are peoples opinions on both of these products and are there any fishos out there with experience in using both. Any help or advice is appreciated!

Cheers
Brock


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

What lure for whiting do you expect to be able to throw on a baitcaster?


----------



## Brock200 (Mar 5, 2009)

just small 6cm poppers and sx40 type/sized lures. Surprisingly ive caught some decent 30+ cm whiting on both of those lures. The higher end baitcasters have the ability to cast the lighter lures due to how easily the spool spins due to higher quality and quantity of bearings, also most have magnetic brake features which help to prevent birds nests with the lighter gear.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

I use a 1 to 4 kilo rod (lightest baitcaster rod I can get my hands on) with my chronarch 100, I can cast 30mm lures with it, but get tired, or any sort of wind, and its tangle time.

I'm not impressed with the corrosion on the reel either, apparently they dont like salt.

These days for small fish I use a 1000 series spinning reel on a 7 foot 1 - 2 kilo rod. Pretty bullet proof. It also cost about half the price of the chronarch for the full outfit!

I wouldn't use anything smaller than a 150 for barra, I've got a scorpion 150, and often have to chase down the big fish or risk getting spooled. I prefer my curado 200's for barra.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Feral if you don't mind me asking, what make/model is the 1-4kg bc rod you're using? I recently bought an alphas-R from Japan and I'd like an ultra-light rod to put it on. IMO having the right rod is as important as the right reel for casting really light stuff on overheads.


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

My favourite baitcaster for throwing light lures (i still cant cast anything less than 1/8 oz) is the daiwa sol, i have it matched to an older hearland -z 6'6" solid graphite rod.
I mainly use this now for flicking plastics at flathead, but to flick little hard bodies for whiting i would definitely be using a light spinning outfit.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Saro, i reckon 1/8 is definitely in the light lure category when it comes to baitcasters. I'm still struggling to make the transition from 1/4 to 1/6.


----------



## nicktoozoff (Sep 19, 2008)

As a general rule we tell our customers that anything less than 1/4oz (7gms) is difficult to cast on a BC style setup. This is always dependant on the the users skill level. I have seen people throw 1/8oz lures on BC gear, but any slip of concentration and it's birds nest city!!!

My advise is to go light spin, 1000-2000 size reels and 1-3 or 2-4kg rods. Just my .02cents.

Nick.

P.s. I hope you dont have any warranty issues, I know that Diawa Aust, wil NOT warranty OS bought reels, I dont know what Shimano's policy is but guess it's probably the same.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

sarod420 said:


> My favourite baitcaster for throwing light lures (i still cant cast anything less than 1/8 oz) is the daiwa sol, i have it matched to an older hearland -z 6'6" solid graphite rod.
> I mainly use this now for flicking plastics at flathead, but to flick little hard bodies for whiting i would definitely be using a light spinning outfit.


I have to agree, i cast 1/8oz lures no probs at all with the sol, and from what ive heard the AlphasR is even better.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

there's high-end JDM model Daiwa Baitcasters that can do it. I was happily throwing 1/16th plastics on the Presso before it got stolen. It was my reel for poppers in freshwater.

The presso and older pixy's are awesome if you can still find one. The only problem for you is they are freshwater only. The new PX68 is an updated version of the pixy but I haven't used it.

Nitro make a 1-3kg bc rod too. I had that matched to the presso and spooled it with 4lb sensor. Awesome combo.

There's been no Australian market for UL gear until very recently.


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

Squidder said:


> Saro, i reckon 1/8 is definitely in the light lure category when it comes to baitcasters. I'm still struggling to make the transition from 1/4 to 1/6.


Definitly is, on a slightly windy day the backlashes are frustrating, but as you mentioned the rod plays a big part in casting light lures with an overhead. I havent found anything to compare to the heartland-z yet (glad i bought it when i did, they were a JDM product with a limited release in Aus)

Brock - With the range of uses you have in mind for your new setup i would seriously consider getting a 2500 size spin reel matched to a 2-4kg rod, casting those tiny HB's off a baitcaster would be very difficult (especially sx40's :shock: )


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

nicktoozoff said:


> I know that Diawa Aust, wil NOT warranty OS bought reels, I dont know what Shimano's policy is but guess it's probably the same.


Daiwa Australia did warranty my Japanese-bought Exist (anti-reverse was causing a rubbing noise, and needed grinding/polishing) about 12 months ago - I wasn't charged anything.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Squidder said:


> Feral if you don't mind me asking, what make/model is the 1-4kg bc rod you're using? I recently bought an alphas-R from Japan and I'd like an ultra-light rod to put it on. IMO having the right rod is as important as the right reel for casting really light stuff on overheads.


Its an old shakespeare composite. I seriously thought about getting one of my old 1-3kg spinning rods and redoing as a baitcaster, but, as mentioned, instead went to the dark side and use a light spinning outfit.


----------



## Brock200 (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas and tips guys. I know that its a bit of a white unicorn setup but as long as its "near enough is good enough" il be happy. Ive heard lots of reports that the alphas R is the best one for the job even when taking into consideration other big brands like abu and shimano. im not a big spin reel fan however down the track i will purchase a similar setup to feral. I just want something a tad more flicky and finesse than my current setup which is a abu C4 5600 with a shimano mexican fire estuary edition 3-6kg.

also curious what the real difference is between the gloomis GL2, GL3 and IMX. appart from price of course! im pretty happy to go with the gl2 but is it worth spending that bit extra for a gl3?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't have any experience with those baitcasters but I cast 1/8oz sp's with my baitcaster. I don't have too much problem but I can't get any sort of distance.


----------



## nicktoozoff (Sep 19, 2008)

Squidder said:


> nicktoozoff said:
> 
> 
> > I know that Diawa Aust, wil NOT warranty OS bought reels, I dont know what Shimano's policy is but guess it's probably the same.
> ...


Jase, you got real lucky with that warranty then!!


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

I was also told by Raef Johnson from Daiwa parts division that OS bought reels are not covered by warranty here


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

nicktoozoff said:


> My advise is to go light spin, 1000-2000 size reels and 1-3 or 2-4kg rods. Just my .02cents.
> 
> Nick.


good advice - my tackle shop said the same


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

I am a diehard BC fan with now a collection in double figures. They have many advantages but they can't cast light no matter how good the bearings it is just basic physics. Some of the kinetic energy of the lure (1/2 mv2) has to sacrificed to accelerate the spool. The loss can only be reduced by reducing spool mass. Once over this loss, friction losses are low if it is a good reel and the rod has the right taper to avoid flick. If the lure has high drag in air an overrun is unavoidable unless the spoolk is so braked you get no distance. With eggbeaters, the is no loss of kinetic energy to spool acceleration, but friction from the lip is greater. It works out that for very light lures no practical BC reel can be small enough ( I have an ABU 2500C which is about as small as you can get. It casts massively with small hard bodies / metal lures, but anything really light / non aerodynamic eg poppers it is hopeless.)

I have a Chronarch and have been disappointed in corrosion resistance despite otherwise being excellent.


----------

